# لاول مره ترنيمة you raise me up هايدي منتصر عندنا وبس وحصرى - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان.



## بولا وديع (28 أبريل 2010)

لاول مره ترنيمة 
you raise me up
 هايدي منتصر

بسم رب المجد
لاول مره علي جميع المنتديات المسيحية
ويبقي لينا السبق مفاجئة..
.مش هتلاقيها غير هنا وبس.
ترنيمة
you raise me up
للمرنمة هايدي منتصر
الترنيمة فوق وصف الكلمات بجد
 اداء هايدي في الترنيمة رائع
وانت هتتاكد بنفسك بعد سماع الترنيمة

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
File size : 5 MB

mediafire

zshare

ziddu

rapidsharel

megaupload

hotfile

x7.to

depositfiles

megashare

zippyshare

2shared

filefront

ifile

sendspace

استنونى هجيب حصريات وجاى بسرعة
بس زى كل مرة صلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 







​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

*10xxxxxx
*​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

بليز  ارفعوا ع 4 شير 

​


----------



## بولا وديع (28 أبريل 2010)

*تحت امرك وياريت تصليلى محتاج صلواتك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/RiRxFR-Z/raise_me_wwwavataklayoo7com.html


​


----------



## markos saeed (28 أبريل 2010)

gamda gedan el tarnema dehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh merce kteer lekooooooo


----------



## minabobos (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ليك ع تعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك
ومنتظرين المزيد*


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*جاااري التحميل *
*مشكور علي الترنيمه الجميله*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جدا على الترنيمة*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك يا بولا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## wadeetito (29 أبريل 2010)

الله بجد ترنيمة رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## naro_lovely (30 أبريل 2010)

*تحفة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعبكم بجد ميرسى قووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## بولا وديع (30 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ياجماعة 
بجد دة بفضل صلوتكم
انتظرونى 

هجيب حصريات تانى


*​


----------



## جرجس ماهر (3 مايو 2010)

ميرسى اوى ع الترنيمة بجد الترنمية ف قمة الروعة وعلى فكرة انا بعشق هايدى منتصر اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Abanoup_Saleep (3 مايو 2010)

اولا استاذ بولا كويس ان حضرتك بتنقل ترانيم للناس كلها على منتدى جميل وكبير زى منتدى الكنيسه بس اللى مش كويس ان حضرتك تقول حصرى على االانبا تكلاهيمانوت لان منتدى ام النور ومارمينا بالسنبلاوين رافع الترنيمه قبلك ده حتى بوستر الترنيمه مكتوب عليه من تحت isaac nagy وهو ده اللى رافع الترنيمه مش حضرتك مش هاين عليك حتى تغير اسمه من الصوره عشان تبين ان حضرتك رافعها مفيش مشكله صدقنى لو قلت حضرتك انها منقوله من المكان الفلانى بدل متقول حصريا على منتدى حضرتك ده حضرتك كمان مش هاين عليك حتى تغير فى الكلام واخده صوره طبق الاصل مش هاين عليك تتعب فيه حتى


----------



## angeel (4 مايو 2010)

افتح الترانيم ازاى


----------



## بولا وديع (4 مايو 2010)

abanoup_saleep قال:


> اولا استاذ بولا كويس ان حضرتك بتنقل ترانيم للناس كلها على منتدى جميل وكبير زى منتدى الكنيسه بس اللى مش كويس ان حضرتك تقول حصرى على االانبا تكلاهيمانوت لان منتدى ام النور ومارمينا بالسنبلاوين رافع الترنيمه قبلك ده حتى بوستر الترنيمه مكتوب عليه من تحت isaac nagy وهو ده اللى رافع الترنيمه مش حضرتك مش هاين عليك حتى تغير اسمه من الصوره عشان تبين ان حضرتك رافعها مفيش مشكله صدقنى لو قلت حضرتك انها منقوله من المكان الفلانى بدل متقول حصريا على منتدى حضرتك ده حضرتك كمان مش هاين عليك حتى تغير فى الكلام واخده صوره طبق الاصل مش هاين عليك تتعب فيه حتى



*على فكرة الاانت مهتم بية دة مش مهم المهم ان احنا نستمتع بالترانيم وكل الناس تنزلها ربنا معاك ولو نزلت من منتدى مارمينا اوك انا مش هقول لا انت عاوز مارمينا يزعل واهديك الترنيمة سلام الرب يسوع معاكم وشكرا لكل الردود المباركة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*
​


----------



## بولا وديع (21 مايو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> الله بجد ترنيمة رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*مرسى لمرورك الرب يعوضك 
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (21 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> gamda gedan el tarnema dehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh merce kteer lekooooooo



*مرسى لمرورك الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## بولا وديع (21 مايو 2010)

minabobos قال:


> *شكرا ليك ع تعب محبتك ربنا يعوضك
> ومنتظرين المزيد*



*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك مرسى كتير*​


----------



## بولا وديع (21 مايو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *شكرا جدا على الترنيمة*



*مرسى لمرورك الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك كل خير بولاااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا لحصرياتك يا افندم


----------



## بولا وديع (23 مايو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ربنا يعوضك كل خير بولاااااااااااااااااااا
> شكرا لحصرياتك يا افندم


*مرسى ياجميل لمرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## nannaa (23 مايو 2010)

ترنيمه جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسي ليك


----------

